# Cordless drill augers



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

BUBBA340 said:


> Next time I have a car engine wear out I will just attach this drill to the input shaft of the tranny and use it in place of the engine....I'll have to run a cable through the firewall to operate the drill.


If you do that I will hook my Milwaukee mid torque model 2860 impact to mine 450 lbs of torque and drag race..lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Fyi anyone looking for a drill, home depot has the Milwaukee fuel on sale today for 99 bucks... That's a steal


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

BUBBA340 said:


> Next time I have a car engine wear out I will just attach this drill to the input shaft of the tranny and use it in place of the engine....I'll have to run a cable through the firewall to operate the drill.


That puts a different spin on an all electric vehicle.....why haven’t the carmakers figured this out yet???


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Gen5 ridgid hammer paired with 4ah batts. Paired with clam plate and a 4.5" strike master. I drilled TONS of holes last year with no problems. Went with ridgid due to lifetime warranty on EVERYTHING.


This is the same reason I bought my ridgid, and I love it. I use min with my 6" laser. When I bought mine it was a 2 pack of drills, a hammer, and an impact, brushless, came with two 4 amp, batteries and a free 3rd battery. Everything carried a lifetime warranty except the free battery, which was 3 years I believe. Couldn't be happier.

Mike


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

I ended up getting the drill 8” and the Milwaukee fuel hammer drill, it’s got like a thousand pounds of torque. I’m pretty sure I’ll be happy


----------



## bussie58 (Feb 4, 2015)

I put Milwaukee stickers on my Bosch and got a boost of 25 ft lb torque.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Might wanna put those same stickers on your car... wink


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimbos said:


> Milwaukee Fuel 2704-22 1200 ft lbs of torque.
> 2-5ah batteries and about $150 on eBay if you shop hard.


That's inch pounds, not foot pounds.


----------



## bussie58 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Might wanna put those same stickers on your car... wink


Don't need stickers. I Ride a Silver Raydo


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

ESOX said:


> That's inch pounds, not foot pounds.



LOL, yep I knew that but misspoke but it was too late to go back to change it. I was wondering when someone would point that out....


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Mr. Botek said:


> I see a lot of folks mention using a Milwaukee cordless.
> I personally use a Makita cordless on a Clam Plate & Strikemaster 5" auger.


I second the choice of the Makita. Everything they make is quality. I've been in construction for 20 years and have nothing but good things to say about them. As far as I know the have the most powerful hammer drill on the market.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Milwaukee fuel has class leading tq


----------



## booyah (Nov 2, 2011)

So my drill WONT power my car, but it cuts holes through ice like nobody's business.
Ryobi hammer drill 650 in/lbs
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18-Volt-ONE-1-2-in-Hammer-Drill-P214/206666886

with an adapter I got at the bait shop for $15 runs a 6" mora.
Cut a couple dozen holes through 20" of ice the day I bought it off a small battery before running it out. Even on small batteries two got us through a FULL day of fishing a lake we've never been on before and we drilled holes ALL over that thing


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

booyah said:


> So my drill WONT power my car, but it cuts holes through ice like nobody's business.
> Ryobi hammer drill 650 in/lbs
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18-Volt-ONE-1-2-in-Hammer-Drill-P214/206666886
> 
> ...


Thought I would chime in regarding what drill to use and etc. If you do a search on cordless drill ice augers/Clam plate you will find my thread. While the Ryobi hammer drill has the torque but its a brushed motor and heats up and shuts down with a 8" auger bit. The difference between the Ryobi and the M-fuel 18 volt hammer drill that I use with an 8" mora auger bit is like night and day. I used the Ryobi first and it didn't take long to for me to upgrade to the fuel. I fish Saginaw Bay and LBN and have drilled many holes through 30 or more inches of ice. The fuel is king for this setup IMO.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Pointerguy said:


> Thought I would chime in regarding what drill to use and etc. If you do a search on cordless drill ice augers/Clam plate you will find my thread. While the Ryobi hammer drill has the torque but its a brushed motor and heats up and shuts down with a 8" auger bit. The difference between the Ryobi and the M-fuel 18 volt hammer drill that I use with an 8" mora auger bit is like night and day. I used the Ryobi first and it didn't take long to for me to upgrade to the fuel. I fish Saginaw Bay and LBN and have drilled many holes through 30 or more inches of ice. The fuel is king for this setup IMO.


You are the guru, many people including me went to your set up due to your extensive testing. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booyah (Nov 2, 2011)

Pointerguy said:


> Thought I would chime in regarding what drill to use and etc. If you do a search on cordless drill ice augers/Clam plate you will find my thread. While the Ryobi hammer drill has the torque but its a brushed motor and heats up and shuts down with a 8" auger bit. The difference between the Ryobi and the M-fuel 18 volt hammer drill that I use with an 8" mora auger bit is like night and day. I used the Ryobi first and it didn't take long to for me to upgrade to the fuel. I fish Saginaw Bay and LBN and have drilled many holes through 30 or more inches of ice. The fuel is king for this setup IMO.


Not doubting you in the least, the difference in ice removed from a 6" to an 8" auger is significant.

That said if you aren't running an 8" the Ryobi does a wonderful job in my experience.

I wanted to have this out here as a counter point not to take away from the Milwaukee drill, but to give a touch point of what still works in an admittedly smaller scenario.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

booyah said:


> So my drill WONT power my car, but it cuts holes through ice like nobody's business.
> Ryobi hammer drill 650 in/lbs
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18-Volt-ONE-1-2-in-Hammer-Drill-P214/206666886
> 
> ...


Very glad to hear this! I just picked one up on HD's sale, buy a drill kit get a free second tool. I actually wanted the 1/2 impact, no brainer as ended up being getting two for one, I also now have an extra charger and a extra 4ah HD battery now too!


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

The lifetime warranty on batteries and the drills is hard to beat on the Ridgid. 

Mike


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Very glad to hear this! I just picked one up on HD's sale, buy a drill kit get a free second tool. I actually wanted the 1/2" impact, a no brainer as it ended up being getting two for one, I also now have an extra charger and a extra 4ah HD battery now too!


Hey! I just checked and the hammer drill I got in my kit is the P251 which is the 18V "brushless" model and it has 750 inch pounds! Come on ice! I want to drill some holes!


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

been using my Milwaukee for years and I use a 8" auger cuts like butter. have yet to use a second battery


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

booyah said:


> Not doubting you in the least, the difference in ice removed from a 6" to an 8" auger is significant.
> 
> That said if you aren't running an 8" the Ryobi does a wonderful job in my experience.
> 
> I wanted to have this out here as a counter point not to take away from the Milwaukee drill, but to give a touch point of what still works in an admittedly smaller scenario.


I was just saying I used the rigid 18 volt with an 8" bit on the bay about 5 hrs ago when we had all that ice. I could only drill half the amount of holes through 24" of ice that I can now with the fuel. Also the drill would heat up and pause on about every hole. The rigid worked good for me when I used the 6" bit. IMO the rigid is good fit for 4-6" holes. For my needs I only fish the big water and need the 8" hole. I will never go back to gas, cordless drill augers are the way to go.
Good luck and tight lines


----------



## Shoemeister (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, have the M18 Brushless Fuel on a 6" Nils... cuts all day and well into the next on a single charge with a 5Ah battery. Love It! Only problem I have is I don't like to leave the drill hooked to the auger for fear of the chuck loosening up and the drill falling off in transport hanging on the sled auger rack. Any ideas how to keep it from coming apart when in transport as you hole hop? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Shoemeister said:


> Ok, have the M18 Brushless Fuel on a 6" Nils... cuts all day and well into the next on a single charge with a 5Ah battery. Love It! Only problem I have is I don't like to leave the drill hooked to the auger for fear of the chuck loosening up and the drill falling off in transport hanging on the sled auger rack. Any ideas how to keep it from coming apart when in transport as you hole hop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Buy the old style clam cordless drill auger plate. That's the one I have and have been using for many years now. You remove the chuck from the drill and screw in the adapter rod. It's really easy to do and no worries about a chuck loosing up. I have a cover from a helmet that I use to cover up the drill and plate when strapped down on my quad. Also I keep the batteries in a small bag with hand warmers.


----------

